
Yahoo to Use Google Search Results - solongtony
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/yahoo-reaches-search-deal-with-google-after-loosening-its-ties-to-microsoft/
======
tefo-mohapi
Sounds like similar deal they had with Microsoft. Makes sense, Google bigger.

